# zero sperm. azoospermia



## Alextrusk

Dear Friends,

I am 29 years old. Me and my wife, we are married about 2 years. 
On early stage of our marriage we didnt want to have child, didnt have even thought about that. Few weeks ago, the world has rushed upon us. On 13th of march I had my first spermogramme test. When on the next day the doctor called and let me know that my results are 0% (zero) I felt like the planet stood still. I didnt believe what doctor said and told him "but doctor something might be wrong, I had the ejaculation on cup (the medical cup that used for test) how can it be zero? He explained that what it cums when you cum is actually the prostate fluid that doesnt have any dead or alive spermatozoids.

Few days later I again had a test. The results are same.

From this moment the life has lost its color and bright for us. I was asking myself repeatedly "why me?" 

And few days ago doctor recommened me to give blood test to look up for hormons. 
The results are like that.

Estradiol 104. (pmol/L) 
Prolaktin 435 mlU/l 
Testosteron 12.1 nmol/L
FSH 8.85 mlU/ml 
Progesteron 10.3 nmol/l 
LH 3.33 mlU/ml

Please if you know someone that could tell me something by looking in the results of hormones let me know. We will be greatfull to you util our last breath. 

Its only our love that keeps us from drowning. 

God bless all of you,
Thank you very much.


----------



## kittykatz

Im so sorry to hear this... I can't really comment on your test results, but I would like to encourage you to be strong and do NOT lose hope. I can not even tell you how many people I have known, both men and women, who were told that they could not have children, and they ended up proving the doctors wrong... so never say never. There are also natural inexpensive ways to increase fertility. Are you overweight? Losing weight has been proven to sometimes increase sperm. Do you smoke or drink? Both of these negatively effect your fertility also. Start making sure you get plenty of exercise and eats lots of vegetables and less fatty foods. If you are not in good health, your fertility can be greatly effected by it. Just start living a healthier lifestyle if you don't already and give it time. Having a baby isn't something that happens right away usually, even for couples that have no issues with fertility... so don't get discouraged if it doesn't happen immediately. Just trust that if its meant to be, it will happen... I honestly still think you have a chance. Don't give up hope. If by some chance it doesn't happen for you, there's always adoption. I know you probably don't want to hear that but there are tons of children out there who need good parents.. and over time, you will get just as attached to them and love them as much as you would love your own biological child.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## totamm

If your sperm count is ZERO then it really doesn't matter what the hormone test comes up with.


----------



## Alextrusk

kittykatz said:


> Im so sorry to hear this... I can't really comment on your test results, but I would like to encourage you to be strong and do NOT lose hope. I can not even tell you how many people I have known, both men and women, who were told that they could not have children, and they ended up proving the doctors wrong... so never say never. There are also natural inexpensive ways to increase fertility. Are you overweight? Losing weight has been proven to sometimes increase sperm. Do you smoke or drink? Both of these negatively effect your fertility also. Start making sure you get plenty of exercise and eats lots of vegetables and less fatty foods. If you are not in good health, your fertility can be greatly effected by it. Just start living a healthier lifestyle if you don't already and give it time. Having a baby isn't something that happens right away usually, even for couples that have no issues with fertility... so don't get discouraged if it doesn't happen immediately. Just trust that if its meant to be, it will happen... I honestly still think you have a chance. Don't give up hope. If by some chance it doesn't happen for you, there's always adoption. I know you probably don't want to hear that but there are tons of children out there who need good parents.. and over time, you will get just as attached to them and love them as much as you would love your own biological child.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dear Kitty, thank you for your supportive words, I dont wish anyone to feel the same feelings that we do feel with my fiancee but it is so hard for others who are not on the same boat to feel the same. I am not over weighted and I dont smoke or drink alcohol or drugs. What it comes to healthy life style its most big problem for me. I work as server administrator so my work is 'sitting and working' type (about 8 hours) I need definetely rest more, consume more vegetables, fruits. I hope everything will be ok. Thank you again for your support



totamm said:


> If your sperm count is ZERO then it really doesn't matter what the hormone test comes up with.


I dont accept this because I have read a lot of blogs who were writing that after doctor told that you will never have a child they had. For example look at that blog. 

Our Story… So Far | Mommy-at-Last

This part inpires and helps me to fight : "
10million sperm (yes you read that right this amazing protocol took my hubby from complete azoospermia to 10 million swimmers with great motility and morphology!)"

What I want to say that after doctors told to these couples that they will never have a child (because the boy has same problem as me, azoospermia, zero sperms) they could rise from zero to 10 million.

Anywhere thank you for replying
God bless all of you...


----------



## kittykatz

Id also like to add there is medication that you can take if all else fails, that will increase your sperm count. It will still probably be pretty low but it only takes one sperm to make a baby. Also, one of the main factors that will determine whether you can have kids or not, is what the underlying cause is of your azoospermia. If it is being caused by some type of obstruction, which isn't allowing the sperm to get to where it needs to go, then taking medicine won't be the answer. The only solution would be possibly having surgery to remove the obstruction. 

There is also something called retrograde ejaculation, which is when the sperm gets ejaculated into the bladder instead of out of the urethra. 

The first step is to go to your urologist and find out the cause of this. There wont be any chance of being able to treat it if you dont know the cause. I'm not trying to give you false hope but please dont listen to people who suggest that you might as well just give up. Even when things look the worse, often times they turn out for the best when you least expect them to. Even if things don't work out the exact way that you wanted them to, you still just have to look at the positive things in life, and look at the things that you DO have.


----------



## norajane

Your best bet is to find a doctor who is an expert and can answer your question: why me? 

There may be a reason for your lack of sperm and it might be something that can be repaired. Only a doctor can tell you what that reason is and whether it can be fixed.

Go see a urologist.


----------



## Alextrusk

norajane said:


> Your best bet is to find a doctor who is an expert and can answer your question: why me?
> 
> There may be a reason for your lack of sperm and it might be something that can be repaired. Only a doctor can tell you what that reason is and whether it can be fixed.
> 
> Go see a urologist.


I was at the doctor. Unfortunately they dont say anything exact. One recommended me to make operation on testes to look for sperms other one recommended to operate varicosele. Other one told that by looking your hormones we can say that u dont have any blockage on canal that comes from testes to prostate so you have hormonal problem, asked me to buy drugs and use them for 6 month and again to have spermogranme test.

I have lost my head, to whom should I believe


----------



## Alextrusk

totamm said:


> If your sperm count is ZERO then it really doesn't matter what the hormone test comes up with.


Thank you for replying.

Check this and see how people like me get treaten, rise from zero sperm to 10 million.

mommyinwaiting.wordpress.com/about/


----------



## norajane

Well, this page explains the basics of possible causes 

Male Infertility Specialists.com - What is azoospermia and can a person with azoospermia have biological children?

It seems that there are a number of tests which can help pinpoint the reasons you are having problems. Personally, I would start with the least invasive tests: unrinalysis to check for retrograde ejaculation, hormone checks (which you've already done and your doctor should be able to explain the results...maybe that is why he is prescribing hormone drugs), ultrasound and then move up the chain to biopsy (surgery).


----------



## DTO

totamm said:


> If your sperm count is ZERO then it really doesn't matter what the hormone test comes up with.


Not true, AFAIK. He could not be producing sperm, or he could have a blockage in his vasa, kind of like a naturally-occuring vasectomy.

I know a couple with this problem (the latter one - blocked vasa) and they wound up conceiving with IVF.

You just have to be willing to go through the process and see what options the Dr. gives you.


----------

